# 280 Remington rechambered to 264 winmag



## slowshot18

I have inherited an R700 in 280 rem. It’s a decent rifle but I have the urge to start a custom build soon and the 264 wm has sparked my interest. The rifle would be used for mainly Texas hunting and occasional long range shooting.
Has anyone ever rechambered a 30-06 parent case caliber to a 264 wm and regretted that decision? 
On a similar note, has anyone performed a custom build with an inherited gun and wish they had just left it alone?


----------



## RB II

Obviously you will have to rebarrel the action, but the long action will work fine with a 264 WM bullet. I built a 260 Rem from a 270 (30-06 parent case) and it works fine. The reason I chose the long action for the short action 260 is that I can load long VLD style bullets as long as I need to able to reach the lands.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The 280 Remington and 264 Win Mag use different shell holders for reloading. Does that mean that your present bolt won't work for the 264 WM?


----------



## RB II

Should be same bolt face but if not, that is a problem. Not sure of bolt face for 264 WM. The 280 is same as 30-06.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

RB II said:


> ...... The 280 is same as 30-06.


Yes, and a group of others:


----------



## Csafisher

Whitebassfisher said:


> The 280 Remington and 264 Win Mag use different shell holders for reloading. Does that mean that your present bolt won't work for the 264 WM?


Yep they have different base diameters. He could rebarrel with a 6.5x284 Norma.


----------



## CHARLIE

Sure have to change barrels and dont see how a 280 bolt face will match up to 264 .


----------



## slowshot18

I knew I would have to replace the barrel but I was not sure about the boltface. But now I know! Has anyone had experience with the 6.5 x 284 Norma? The 6.5 caliper is intriguing with the amount of options currently available with bullets etc.


----------



## Csafisher

No experience but itâ€™s a match winning caliber. Has a great rep. I shoot a 6.5 cm which all the 284 Norma guys love to hate on. But anyway as long as you reload, itâ€™s a great caliber.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I can see your fascination with the 264 Win Mag! And you are correct that the bullet (projectile) choice for the 6.5 is great.


But the other 6.5's don't really excite me. The .264 WM is like the 6.5 x 284 or 6.5CM on steroids. 



A caliber that is fairly darn common and available, the 7MM Rem Mag could be re-barreled to the 264 WM. Maybe sell your inherited 280 and try to find a used 7 Mag (or the other cartridges that would work) to make yourself a custom 264 WM.


----------



## RB II

I shoot a 6.5-284. It is an awesome rifle. Not sure what more a 264 WM can offer. The 6.5-285 did or does hold the 1000 yard record for accuracy. Nosler sells some good ammo for the -284. I also load the Hornady SST for it. Going to work up a load for the ELDX 143.


----------



## O&G-HAND

I built a .257 STW for my wife and I love it! Itâ€™s one heck of a smoke pole! Only problem is that you have to load for it as thereâ€™s nothing out there for it. I have to resize 7 STW brass to .257 and then turn the necks down. I worked up a heck of a load and itâ€™s dead on. Shot her 1st elk spike with it in the neck. He was DRT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II

I donâ€™t even want to know how fast that .257 STW is pushing the bullet. I have shots 7 STW and it is a BEAST. The blast from the muzzle brake clears the shooting table pushing a 168 gr Berger VLD about 3200 FPS or so.


----------



## O&G-HAND

115 Berger VLD @ 3800fps through my chrony. The 1st loads were 4200fps and Walt Berger advised me to back it off.



I shot a Sika doe at 200 yards between 

Barrel life is short but who cares as the barrels are cheep.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C

I'm an admitted 6.5 addict. The list of 6.5 I DO NOT HAVE is a lot shorter than what I do have.

The bolt face will have to be opened up, but if your having it rebarreled it won't be a big issue to have your smith do that too.

I have a 264wm, 6.5x284, 6.5 Creedmoor, 6.5x55, 6.5-06 and my newest the 6.5 Grendel. 


The 264wm and 6.5-06 are very close ballisticlly, with the 264wm having a slight edge.

Those were my first 6.5's. They all shoot great. The big surprise was the little Grendel, so much so I built a 18" and a 20".

6.5 is a great caliber...the 264wm is one of my favorite chambering!


----------



## slowshot18

Thanks for all the input. That 257 stw is a hot round! Made quick work of that doe. The more I research the 6.5s the more I’m impressed. Out of the SA 6.5’s (grendel, cm, etc) what is everyone’s favorite and why? I’m also looking to build a compact sa in either 6.5 or 308.


----------



## Captn C

Short action...hands down 6.5 Creedmoor. 
I also have a 308...it's not even a good debate. 

You start talking about just hunting IMO the 6.5 Creedmoor really rules!


----------



## RB II

As well as the -284, I have a custom built 260 target rifle. I shoot the -284 a lot more often just because it is more of a hunting rifle.
Ballistically, the 260 is equal to the 6.5 CM and 6.5-55. The 6.5-284 is equal to the 6.5-06. IMO, the Grendel is right for an AR, lots of other rifles outshoot it in bolt action. The 264 WM is a couple hundred fps faster than the 6.5-284. 

It really all depends on what you are going to use it for. My favorite is the 6.5-284. Mine is a Savage 116 stainless with a tapered fluted barrel, AccuTrigger and AccuStock. It is easily a 3/4" MOA rifle with factory Nosler ammo, probably much better. I have a friend who owns and shoots a LOT of expensive rifles (Fierce, Bergara, and a bunch of built rifles) and the day I brought that -284 to the range and started banging steel to 700 yds, he was impressed and said you need to keep that one!!! And I hunt with it the most.


----------



## Captn C

Speaking of the 6.5 Grendel; IMO the AR-10 would have never came to be if the 6.5 Grendal had been the first alternative to the 5.56 in the AR platform. 

I've shot both of mine out to 400yds. 

The 20" barrel is about 75fps faster than the 18" barrel. Which has been fun to compare.


----------



## Cynoscion

slowshot18 said:


> I have inherited an R700 in 280 rem. Itâ€™s a decent rifle but I have the urge to start a custom build soon and the 264 wm has sparked my interest. The rifle would be used for mainly Texas hunting and occasional long range shooting.
> Has anyone ever rechambered a 30-06 parent case caliber to a 264 wm and regretted that decision?
> On a similar note, has anyone performed a custom build with an inherited gun and wish they had just left it alone?


Why not go .280AI? There are decent factory load offerings, it's a great caliber with excellent ballistics and you can still shoot the .280 Rem through it. If you handload, you can load heavy for caliber bullets and take advantage of the 7mm's. They really shine when loaded with heavy, long, high bc bullets. I know it's not what the man bun crowd likes to hear but the 7's are superior in most aspects.


----------



## RB II

Cynoscion said:


> Why not go .280AI? There are decent factory load offerings, it's a great caliber with excellent ballistics and you can still shoot the .280 Rem through it. If you handload, you can load heavy for caliber bullets and take advantage of the 7mm's. They really shine when loaded with heavy, long, high bc bullets. I know it's not what the man bun crowd likes to hear but the 7's are superior in most aspects.


Good recommendation. The 280AI is about equal to the 7MM Rem Mag ballistics, so a powerful rifle with the superior ballistics of the .284 projectiles.

Rebarrel that 280 (and it doesn't have to be a 26" heavy contour. The shorter/lighter contour premium barrels will shoot VERY well.), true the action, add a Jewell or Timney trigger and you have a top of the line hunter and medium grade custom rifle for minimal (likely less than $1200 with premium grade barrel) costs. I refinished a BDL stock with a flat finish, bed and float it and it shoots very well. (Part of saving the heirloom rifle, keep that factory stock)

Add a new fiberglass stock for even better accuracy. The stock adds a bunch of weight, so might not be the best fit for a hunting rifle.


----------



## jm423

Leave the 280 alone, as is, unless there is some inherent problem such as bad barrel, etc. with it . Do otherwise and you will live to regret it. If you want/ need/ have to have some persuasion of a 6.5, start over. (Good reason for another rifle, too!)


----------



## O&G-HAND

RB II said:


> Good recommendation. The 280AI is about equal to the 7MM Rem Mag ballistics, so a powerful rifle with the superior ballistics of the .284 projectiles.
> 
> Rebarrel that 280 (and it doesn't have to be a 26" heavy contour. The shorter/lighter contour premium barrels will shoot VERY well.), true the action, add a Jewell or Timney trigger and you have a top of the line hunter and medium grade custom rifle for minimal (likely less than $1200 with premium grade barrel) costs. I refinished a BDL stock with a flat finish, bed and float it and it shoots very well. (Part of saving the heirloom rifle, keep that factory stock)
> 
> Add a new fiberglass stock for even better accuracy. The stock adds a bunch of weight, so might not be the best fit for a hunting rifle.


Jewel on mine and itâ€™s the stuff!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex

Captn C said:


> Speaking of the 6.5 Grendel; IMO the AR-10 would have never came to be if the 6.5 Grendal had been the first alternative to the 5.56 in the AR platform.
> 
> I've shot both of mine out to 400yds.
> 
> The 20" barrel is about 75fps faster than the 18" barrel. Which has been fun to compare.


Methinks you are confused. The AR10 in 7.62 was first produced in 1956. The AR15 in 5.56 was 1957.


----------



## RB II

O&G-HAND said:


> Jewel on mine and itâ€™s the stuff!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt. I have one on a 7 mag Sendero. As a kid, I was taught to "squeeezzzeee" (slowly increasing the pressure) the trigger and not know when the rifle goes off. A good trigger takes that down to "squ" the trigger.


----------



## Captn C

bearintex said:


> Captn C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the 6.5 Grendel; IMO the AR-10 would have never came to be if the 6.5 Grendal had been the first alternative to the 5.56 in the AR platform.
> 
> I've shot both of mine out to 400yds.
> 
> The 20" barrel is about 75fps faster than the 18" barrel. Which has been fun to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are confused. The AR10 in 7.62 was first produced in 1956. The AR15 in 5.56 was 1957.
Click to expand...

Your right I did have them backwards, it was a lng time ago when I read about Stoner designing the rifle.

The US military didn't like it originally and I know the boots on the ground didn't really care too much for t3he 5.56 version either. The Portuguese and Sudan were the only ones to issue them to their military when the design first came out.

Thank you for the heads up that had my history a bit confused.

But...if the original AR-15 had came out 6.5 Grendel you wouldn't have seen all the other calibers come out...trying find something...to over come the mistake of chambering it 5.56...

Op....sorry for the detour....

264wm all the way!


----------



## O&G-HAND

RB II said:


> No doubt. I have one on a 7 mag Sendero. As a kid, I was taught to "squeeezzzeee" (slowly increasing the pressure) the trigger and not know when the rifle goes off. A good trigger takes that down to "squ" the trigger.


8oz Pull....  just sss.....

Best single 1 thing you could do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn

If I was questing for a ultra fast 6.5 Iâ€™d look at 26 Nosler, but we both know this is gonna wind up being a 7STW when it goes to the smith. Life is short, barrels are cheap.








7stw next to a 308

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Before you spend a lot of money rebarreling, you may want to try handliading that 280.
I shot a .264 for years, lt was always cranky about bullets, seating depth, powders, and would see pressure jumps quickly. I bought the hype about velocities that were published.

Then I bought a chronygraph. I realized publishe velocities were off by 10% even with a 26â€ barrel.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

bigfishtx said:


> Before you spend a lot of money rebarreling, you may want to try handloading that 280.


 I have often thought the 280 Rem never got the attention it should. There is some theory I believe that what held it back was that Remington loaded it low since it was going into semi-automatics at that time.

Heck, they even tried re-naming it, but it was too late to overcome the initial bad press.


----------



## slowshot18

Thanks for all the info. I haven’t decided exactly what I want to do just yet but I’m leaning towards the 7mm stw option. This was my old mans gun and he always talked about how he wanted a 7 stw. It’s a bit overkill but as NFAJohn said, barrels are relatively cheap. And on the flip side I could just leave it as is and build a 7 stw from another donor action and just try reloading for the 280.


----------



## RB II

slowshot18 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I havenâ€™t decided exactly what I want to do just yet but Iâ€™m leaning towards the 7mm stw option. This was my old mans gun and he always talked about how he wanted a 7 stw. Itâ€™s a bit overkill but as NFAJohn said, barrels are relatively cheap. And on the flip side I could just leave it as is and build a 7 stw from another donor action and just try reloading for the 280.


If going to a magnum bolt face, i think another magnum donor would be cheaper. Plus you get to keep the heirloom rifle. Be warned, a muzzle brake is a MUST on a 7 STW.


----------



## O&G-HAND

RB II said:


> If going to a magnum bolt face, i think another magnum donor would be cheaper. Plus you get to keep the heirloom rifle. Be warned, a muzzle brake is a MUST on a 7 STW.


Agree and the .257 STW is a whole lot better IMHO. I have both and prefer the 257 for our Texas game. I've actually got 2 x 7 STWs and the 1 x 257 STW.

1st pic is Weatherby Actioned 7 STW

2nd is Remington Actioned 257 STW

3rd is Savage Actioned 7 STW


----------



## RB II

Oil Patch, I am digging that cedar reloading bench. I have a bunch of rough cut 2" and 1" red cedar, I may just have to make myself one of those. Pretty cool.


----------



## O&G-HAND

RB II said:


> Oil Patch, I am digging that cedar reloading bench. I have a bunch of rough cut 2" and 1" red cedar, I may just have to make myself one of those. Pretty cool.


LOL, that was at my old house, coming out of being single.... lol

Once we moved into the NEW house (married with child) lol I moved out into the garage and I sold that one. My Step Dad built it up in Palestine. It was one nice bench in the ole bachelor pad, but those days are long gone!!!

No more motors on the coffee table either!!!!

sorry for the Hi Jack, resume 280 Remington re-chambered to 264 winmag thread conversations


----------



## mrsh978

Your bolt face is different for a non magnum caliber vs the belted magnums. FYI magnums are the tracking dogs money maker. 99.9% of the magnum folks can't shoot them .


----------



## RB II

mrsh978 said:


> FYI magnums are the tracking dogs money maker. 99.9% of the magnum folks can't shoot them .


Wow, thats a pretty bold statement, especially considering the crowd here. Generally fairly seasoned hunters. I shoot a 7 mag and I think I do fairly well.

I would venture that anyone who cant shoot a magnum, can't shoot any rifle well. They all kick, if people flinching is your inference.


----------



## mrsh978

I've asked the main dog guys in s tx - magnums and 243s lead the pack. Ask cynicism (rob ) here on forum.


----------



## RB II

mrsh978 said:


> I've asked the main dog guys in s tx - magnums and 243s lead the pack. Ask cynicism (rob ) here on forum.


Thank goodness you left a 10th of a percent for those who can shoot a magnum. I may have to take exception otherwise.:brew2::biggrin:


----------



## mrsh978

Had to leave a little wiggle room. Can't profile all!


----------



## O&G-HAND

RB II said:


> Thank goodness you left a 10th of a percent for those who can shoot a magnum. I may have to take exception otherwise.:brew2::biggrin:


^^^^ x2 :cheers:


----------



## Cynoscion

James is right, the big magnums used to lead the pack but nowadays it seems to be the 6.5 man bun. I think it's really a case of poor bullet choice when it comes to the smaller calibers though. Buck fever probably has a lot to do with it too.

For instance, I got a call last weekend wanting me to trail a blackbuck shot in the belly with a 22-250 shooting a 55gr V-max. No sign bc no exit wound. NO THANKS!


----------



## B&C

I've been shooting my 6.5's much longer than the man bun crowd and prefer the CM over the 6.5-284. I have 2 Cooper's in 6.5-284. Both are tack drivers. I probably wouldn't own the 284's had I got the CM 1st for several reasons. 

I agree with most on the recommendation to give the 280 a chance. It's another examples of Remington's terrible marketing efforts. Hand loads can drive a 140 gr bullet up to the lower end of factory 7mm Mag ammo performance.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

RB II said:


> I donâ€™t even want to know how fast that .257 STW is pushing the bullet. I have shots 7 STW and it is a BEAST. The blast from the muzzle brake clears the shooting table pushing a 168 gr Berger VLD about 3200 FPS or so.


I had a Remy VLS in 7 STW with a brake installed. The first time I took it to the range after getting the brake, I blew a guys cap off at the bench next to me... He wasn't a happy camper...lol


----------



## Trouthunter

Muzzle brakes are the devil lol. I can't hear chit out of my left ear because of a guy who let one go next to me in a 300 Win Mag before I had put my ear plugs in and before the range was clear to fire.


6.5 man bun, I like that. My 6.5 CM has killed everything DRT that I've shot with it and I've shot a LOT Of deer and hogs with it.

TH


----------



## redexpress

I have a Rem Sendero in 264 that ain't worth carrying to hammer tent stakes. Been back to Rem twice. POS
My Rem Classic in 300H&H is a shooter though. Thought I would mention if you lean to a long action.


----------



## Cynoscion

Iâ€™d be willing to take that POS off your hands for you if itâ€™s just in your way. Iâ€™d love to hammer some tent stakes with it!


----------



## redexpress

Cynoscion said:


> Iâ€™d be willing to take that POS off your hands for you if itâ€™s just in your way. Iâ€™d love to hammer some tent stakes with it!


The son said don't get rid of it. He might need a tent stake hammer when I'm gone. LOL


----------



## jm423

A point or two to ponder: The 280 Rem isn't the easiest to find factory ammo for, but handloads will do essentially anything ( within reason) that a 7Mag will other than bankrupt you feeding it and blow your hat off with a brake. It is adequate for anything on this continent with the exception of the big bears, OK for them in right conditions which probably never happen. None of the 6.5's come close. That's a job for 338 or 375 IMO. As mentioned, the bolt face is too small for a belted cartridge of the H&H size, I don't know how feasible or possible to open a Rem bolt like you can a Mauser style. I would keep the Rem a 280--it will only appreciate in value, $$ or sentiment. If you want to build something else, have at it but don't butcher a classic/ keepsake. Just one old mans unsolicited opinion


----------



## slowshot18

Incase anyone was wondering what I’ve decided to do with my old man’s 280.....
I’m leaving it like it is!
My go to gun now is believe it or not, a 16.5” barreled suppressed 308 R700. I’m learning how to shoot longer ranges (400+ yds), recently picked up reloading, and have learned to appreciate different calibers for what they are. On another note, the short barreled suppressed 308 is an ideal hunting round for Texas, especially when hunting out of a deer blind. It’s easy to maneuver, doesn’t blow out your ear drums, and the 178 gr ELD-X’s have done well on everything from Coyotes at 300 yards to axis bucks and 200+ lb hogs. 
The 280 is a good round and has its place. With the gun being an heirloom, there’s no point in chopping up the rifle for something more exotic. 
I will be building a 300 win mag in the near future for longer range situations, but with a custom action. I appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## RB II

slowshot18 said:


> Incase anyone was wondering what Iâ€™ve decided to do with my old manâ€™s 280.....
> Iâ€™m leaving it like it is!
> .


IMO, awesome decision. You may well find yourself dragging out the 280 from time to time and pay tribute to your Dad. I have my Dads old FN in 270 and every once in a while I will take it to the stand. Still shoots and handles as smooth as I remember it.

Also sounds like you found a friend in the 308. That is cool too.

Good luck.


----------



## jm423

Mucho applause to your decision!! FWIW, I have a 721 Rem in 300 H&H, was restocked before I acquired it. Wouldn't change a thing on it, even the old Lyman scope whose reticle wanders around the field as you adjust it. No worry for me. And if I do my part, anything within 300 yards is in mortal danger if I choose to take them. (Never shot it farther, but convinced it will "git 'er done"). What I'm saying with this and previous posts is that I'm a firm advocate of not fixing what aint broke, and some of these old-timers just keep on keeping on.


----------

